

The head of Project Vigilant is a former couch surfer living off $800/month - mcantelon
http://news.cnet.com/8301-31921_3-20013136-281.html?part=rss&amp;subj=news&amp;tag=2547-1_3-0-20

======
mquander
What are we supposed to take away from this article? The journalist didn't get
this dude Chet to state one single actual _substantiated_ thing about anything
at all.

Man, I'm sick of watching professional journalists write articles about
computers full of quotes like "We've found people attacking from Kuala Lumpur.
Here's the attack pattern."

------
naner
This is bizarre. The guy in charge is spouting gibberish.

------
badmonkey0001
His name is "Chet Uber"?!?! He's the ultimate Chet?!?! "Chester Superior"

My uncle Chet is going to raise hell when he finds out there's a Chet claiming
to be a better Chet than he.

------
tzs
Where does it say he was a couch surfer?. The title the submitter chose seems
a bit of an ad hominem.

~~~
benjaminfox
It's implied, but not explicitly stated, in paragraph 20:

> Uber moved back to Omaha because "I knew I could go from couch to couch to
> couch"

~~~
abhikshah
"couchsurfing" is a worldwide community of people that is quite different from
just going from couch to couch.

~~~
mcantelon
"Couch surfing" is a slang term for being homeless (by choice or necessity)
and moving from couch to couch. This term predates couchsurfing.com.

